
Mobile data shows which European countries took lockdown seriously - rsredd
https://theconversation.com/mobile-data-shows-which-european-countries-took-lockdown-seriously-138758
======
rurban
It rather shows that how people treated the lockdown has a inverse correlation
to its fatalities. In countries with a 0.2% fatality people don't take it as
serious despite the massive threat campaigns. In countries with a 1% fatality
people were really afraid.

------
Normille
Any site that throws a full-screen notification in my face, the second the
page loads, gets closed just as quickly.

[Just sayin']

